# Hello hauntforum.com!



## BillyC333 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just wanted to say Hello to everyone! 

My younger brother BobC convinced me to join after years of showing me stuff off this forum.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Billy!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!! I don't know...... if you start coming to the Make and Takes with your brother, there's sure to be some Billy/Bob jokes. I'll have to start thinking up some just in case.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome Billy333. Grab another seat Trishaanne!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. You are welcome to join us even though your brother bails out on us ALL THE TIME! Ok, he showed up once in 5 years, but hey...I guess that's a start! I promise that "I" will not make any Billy Bob jokes...


----------



## BillyC333 (Mar 13, 2010)

I know Bob has been telling me about the make and take that just passed that he could not make it to. He's a busy guy 

You have no idea how many times we probably heard BillyBob jokes.. Get er' done!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum billy.


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome Billy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, BillyC


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Billy!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

greeting's and welcome


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Billy


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome Billy Boy....I'm so glad you joined... For your information he is single likes guitar, long walks on the beach, and pudding... :jol:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BillyC333 (Mar 13, 2010)

BobC said:


> Welcome Billy Boy....I'm so glad you joined... For your information he is single likes guitar, long walks on the beach, and pudding... :jol:


MMmmMM.. Pudding!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I thought he ment pudding as in pudding wrestling. I never thought about eating the stuff.


----------

